# Windows protection error, restart to safe mode only



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello,

Was just given Systemax Desktop with Windows Me 4.90.3000
which has been rebuilt a few times
has Authentic Amd XP2400+, MMX, 3DNow, 2000mhz , 510 MB Ram
It came with some driver & utility cd's but no Me OS cd

System boots and then DOS delays ...at 
Client mac addr: 00 0c 76 BE B7 F7 Guid: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFF
PXE-E51: No DHCP or Proxy DHCP recieved
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM

DCHP...

then it goes to blue screen" Windows protection error. You need to restart 
your computer. System halted "

I restart computer and dos gives me choices and (3) to safe mode.

While in Safe mode:

Some things that I've tried are: Spybot and AVG scan...found some things and deleted them.(including WILD Tangent)

I also had another message in 1.3 spybot...
" ERROR during Xuron 55.Install dolbus (Datei C:\WINDOWS\win.ini kann nicht geoffnet werden " ......I did search this and it seemed to be do to an older version of SPYBOT and recommnded updating to 1.4 version to correct which when system surprisingly went into Normal mode(Below) I installed and error message did not reappear.

Refuses to restore.

Disabled restore and ran AVg & SPybot again, found stuff and deleted.
refused to restore after this

scan disked standard. no errors

uninstalled AVG & SPYBOT

CD WR not open and shuts but that's it, no volume or sound
(drivers?)

Used Me bootdisk and did c:\scanreg /fix

also did "scandisk /all" which took 2 hours and no bad sectors or errors

I found firmware & flash for CDWR put on floppy & applied to system, hooked up different speakers

Start...restart...I was pushing shift & tab during dos boot and the system showed new hardware prompt window and then I was in Normal mode.

While I was in normal mode:
CD Wr now working and stuff in Device MGR looks good.
scan disk, standard and thorough. no errors or bad sectors
Loaded SPYBOT1.4 from cd ran that. Defragged

Restarted and back to same problem. That's all I can remember. 

***If I had the Me Cd I would have just reinstalled ***

Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Penni


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

System boots and then DOS delays ...at
Client mac addr: 00 0c 76 BE B7 F7 Guid: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFF
PXE-E51: No DHCP or Proxy DHCP recieved
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM

Indicates it is trying to boot from a network device - go into the bios and change the boot seq.


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

The Boot Sequence is: 
1st Boot Device [Floppy]
2nd Boot Device [HDD-0]
3rd Boot Device [CD ROM]
Boot Other Device [Enabled]

Thanks.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I would say the HD is shot and since you do not have the OS disk ur outta luck IMHO


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

I still may be able to get the original cd that came with the computer and info from the company that rebuilt it. My friends are on vacation right now. In the event she finds the the OS cd what is your recommended next step?
Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.
I apologize for starting another thread, I guess I wasn't supposed to do that. I rec'd an email from someone else saying to stay with the original thread and they closed it. Ooooops. 

Penni


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Get a boot disk from here and see if you can read the drive


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No link for bootdisk, MFD  Penni, try this one. Do NOT save to floppy, save to desktop, double click on it, and follow instructions to create a boot disk.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> No link for bootdisk, MFD  Penni, try this one. Do NOT save to floppy, save to desktop, double click on it, and follow instructions to create a boot disk.
> 
> http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


Hate it when I do that 

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

TNKS Candy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Anytime, my dear


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks, 
Ok, so when I get (I'm hoping) the Me OS Cd that came with this computer I'll reinstall Me by starting the computer with the Me bootdisk in floppy and the Me Os cd in cdrom drive and select to start w/cd rom support. Then at the A:/> prompt type D:setup 

Hope that's all it takes. 

Thanks for the help,
Penni


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Not sure about ME - But you should be able to boot from the ME CD, delete the partitions and create them, format and load

Did you try to see if the disk is accessable for a boot disk that I eventually linked - the HD may be toast


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Oooooops, I sent this 1st through e-mail...I must be tired.  


Forgive me but I'm not understanding what you mean when you say 
to see if I can read the drive when using bootdisk.. I'm not sure what to look for.

I did attempt the bootdisk and it seemed to go through all the 
steps and gave info on drive D and continued to process info up to 
A:\>D ,enter,.then ...CDR101: Not ready reading drive E...abort,retry,fail?
I didn't have Me cd to put in to see if it would actually read the cd. As 
cdrom was not reading anything prior to that, just opening and closing when 
in safe mode.

Thanks again,
Penni


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

HI MFG,

Just to let you know. I did rearrange the boot sequence several different ways and nothing changed. 
Also I did a search on Novell Netware Raedy Firmware on google and there
are some issues with this ware but I was not able to find any resolves.


Novell Network Ready Firmware v1.00 (940810) 
Copyright 1991-1994 Novell, INc. 
VIA Rhine Fast Ethernet Adapter v4.19(02/24/2003)
Analyzing network Media type, this will take several seconds....OK.

RPL-ROM-ADR:000C 76BE B7F7
RPL-ROM-IRQ:11
RPL-ROM-PIO:E800

RPL- (A numerical counter starts and keeps going) 

Thanks,
Penni


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Botting from a boot disk you get an A: dos prompt 

Type in C: and then Dir

Do you get anything

Trying to see if the disk works


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Penni said:


> HI MFG,
> 
> Just to let you know. I did rearrange the boot sequence several different ways and nothing changed.
> Also I did a search on Novell Netware Raedy Firmware on google and there
> ...


Keep that out of the boot order, that is for a network boot.

From your above post it would appear that a) the cdrom may not be working, or b) the boot disk does not contain the appropriate drivers for the cdrom.

If this a very old cdrom?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

MFDnSC said:


> Not sure about ME - But you should be able to boot from the ME CD, delete the partitions and create them, format and load
> 
> Did you try to see if the disk is accessable for a boot disk that I eventually linked - the HD may be toast


And yes, please check with just the ME cd in the drive, be sure cdrom is first boot device. Most ME cds are going to be bootable. There are probably some OEM that aren't though.


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm not sure how but I did manage to get into Normal mode 2 days ago per
1st post and the cdrom worked enough to reinstall Spybot 1.4 off a cd I burned with my working pc.
It would not read a music cd I tried and when it was first loading the Spybot it seem noisy(choppy sounding) but then went into the normal whiz sound and loaded the SPybot.
I did get a flash & firmware update on floppy from Artecusa.com for the JustLink CDWR, put it on computer. This was around the same time the computer noticed new hardware and went into normal mode. 
Thanks,
Penni


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Also, I tried to get the Novell stuff out of boot order but nothing worked


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The Boot Sequence is: 
1st Boot Device [Floppy]
2nd Boot Device [HDD-0]
3rd Boot Device [CD ROM]
Boot Other Device [Enabled]

Can you DISABLE the Boot Other Device?


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi MFD,

Ok, went to c:\>

volume in drive C has no label
volume serial number is 0581-0BE5
Directory of c:\

AUTOEXE BAK 86 18/08/05 23:37
COMPAND TXT 798 31/05/05 16:01
CONEXANT 04/04/05 12:48
CONFIG BAK 0 18/08/05 23:37
DRIVERS 29/01/01 16:16
FERND1 L06 4,103 23/08/05 13:07
MYDOCU~1 30/01/01 4:56
MYMUSI~1 01/02/01 12:11
PROGRA~1 30/01/01 4:41
SCANDISK LOG 682 23/08/05 11:21
UNZIPPED 21/08/05 21:44
WINDOWS 30/01/01 4:33
5 FILES(S) 5,669 BYTES
7(DIR) 18,559.33MB FREE

C:\>

THANKS


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Acacandy,
Disabling Boot Other Devices Did Not Work, Either
Thanks


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Well that is good news - the disk works - Looks like a ME wipe/format re-install is the path.


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

MFD

Ok, great I like good news.  It may be a week or 2 b4 I hopefully get the OS cd. 
Should I reconnect to this thread to record the outcome? 
If so, how?

Thanks again,
Penni


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes that would be the best thing


----------



## Penni (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello again,

It's been 7 days and the harddrive has been wiped with Pwermax.exe and
Win XP Pro OS installed. Volume is grayed out and system telling me no sound card...I think it is on the MOBO.
I did get updated Flash & firmware for the Artec CDWR on floppy when troubleshooting b4 wipe & xp install....should I try reinstalling that?
Also, I do not see the G force video card in the system's hardware either.
Thanks,
Penni


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll probably need the motherboard driver cd for the sound, and the Video card should have it's own driver disk, you'll be looking for a setup.exe file for that, more than likely.


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm working on a computer and not being able to fix it. I'm getting a protection error number 34 which is an ivalid disk change but I can't figure out how to fix it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Invalid disk usually means one of a few things.

1) You have a floppy disk or cdrom disk in a drive which is not bootable.
2) The hard drive died.
3) There is no operating system on the hard drive.


Also, the EXACT error message always helps.


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, all it says is Protection Error 34 and I had to look it up. If I'm in safe mode I'm fine, but if I boot up normally that continuously pops up and the computer crashes or freezes.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Some piece of add in hardware, more than likely then.

Have you added anything lately?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How about giving us some history behind the problem, I'm assuming you are running Windows 98? Or 98SE?

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=149962

You might have a glance thru that info.


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

None to my recollection. I take that back, I did install MSN Messenger. But would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

XP Home Edition actually


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any experience working inside the computer? Does the system have more than one ram chip? And some history would help. Have things been running great and just one day, bam, this error message?


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

There's no mods in it. Just a normal HP computer, and yes it was fine them bam didn't want to work right. What do you mean by history?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

History of problems. 

I'm assuming it's not still under warranty?


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

No, first time anything of this nature has happened. I don't know if it is or not, it's not my computer, it's my grandfather's and I'm trying to fix it for him.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check for warranty first as sometimes opening the case to check for problems will void it.

You don't say what your level of experience is, but I'm thinking this may take playing around inside of the case.


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not entry level, I have fixed computer problems before but it wasn't anything like this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you see the number 34 related to the error message? On the same screen? If so, can you post word for word what it says and what happens.


----------



## sye990 (Sep 16, 2005)

It continuously pops up saying protection error 34 and another box will pop up saying "trying to read memory at 0x77e76338 could not reference at 0x537774f1" it will say that til it reboots itself.


----------

